# 93000 bundled to 69210??



## Emmalia (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi All,
Here's my scenario: Patient is seen in the office for their annual PE, 99395, they have hypertension so an EKG is performed, 93000. Patient is also complaining of decreased hearing which on exam is found to be due to impacted cerumen which is then curetted by the provider, 69210. CPT 93000 and 69210 are bundling and I can not for the life of me figure out why I understand I can put a modifier 59 on it for seperate dx, but I want to know and understand why they are bundled to begin with?

Thanks!


----------

